# Blizzard Iguana!



## jarcat (Mar 7, 2008)

Whats people views on these pricey animals.

A blizzard, Snow or Snow white iguana. : victory:

http://gallery.kingsnake.com/data/30216multi_color_iguanas-med.jpg


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice, I but the blues are better IMO.


----------



## jarcat (Mar 7, 2008)

We have a blue and our albino one is coming on saturday, we will be producing the first Snow white Iguana's in the uk Hopefully, all going well. :2thumb:


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

jarcat said:


> We have a blue and our albino one is coming on saturday, we will be producing the first Snow white Iguana's in the uk Hopefully, all going well. :2thumb:


I would say shoot me a PM when you d, and but the price will probably kill me. :lol2:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

jarcat said:


> We have a blue and our albino one is coming on saturday, we will be producing the first Snow white Iguana's in the uk Hopefully, all going well. :2thumb:


Is your blue, (axanthic) het albino and the albino you are getting het axanthic? That will be a long old project otherwise but good luck with it, be good to get more people actually breeding for them over here. 

I personally think the snows look good, and from what i hear don't have as many issues as standard albinos, as the axanthic gene strengthens them a bit.


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

Love the green, reds, yellows and blues but the blizzard's are just ugly.... Sorry if i offended anyone :whistling2::blush:


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

Not a fan of the blizzard/albino at all afraid, blues look mont tho!


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Green or blue for me, the albino and yellow is defo not my cup of tea.

However I wish you luck with your breeding plans. :2thumb:


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

XtremeReptiles said:


> Love the green, reds, yellows and blues but the blizzard's are just ugly.... Sorry if i offended anyone :whistling2::blush:


 how dare you! lol. i love all of them! good luck! how much are you paying?


----------



## Mikroberts (Nov 17, 2012)

Oooooo natural green is always best the yellow looks cool tho


----------



## Elmlee (Oct 4, 2012)

Hmmmm hard to choose. White is my favourite colour so normally I'd choose that. But after seeing reds. I dunno I just think they are lovely ^.^

I'd take one of each if I had the space! X


----------



## patterkillar (Sep 16, 2010)

have heard there also ment to be a pink albino strain somewhere ?


----------



## patterkillar (Sep 16, 2010)

what would (snow or albino ) - red phase igguana look like


----------



## albinoxeno (Aug 25, 2012)

they all look great, shame they don't stay that small :whistling2:


----------



## patterkillar (Sep 16, 2010)

albinoxeno said:


> they all look great, shame they don't stay that small :whistling2:


well if you will insist on feeding them


----------



## albinoxeno (Aug 25, 2012)

patterkillar said:


> well if you will insist on feeding them


nah, i'll just get a few tree moni's or a fiji ig instead.


----------



## jarcat (Mar 7, 2008)

NBLADE said:


> Is your blue, (axanthic) het albino and the albino you are getting het axanthic? That will be a long old project otherwise but good luck with it, be good to get more people actually breeding for them over here.
> 
> I personally think the snows look good, and from what i hear don't have as many issues as standard albinos, as the axanthic gene strengthens them a bit.


To breed a Snow/white snow or blizzard you have to have both parents with double hets. The babies from our two will be Double hets and then when we get our hands on another double. We will have 1 in 4/8 << Can't remember the numbers chance of producing a Blizzard. The odds are agaisnt us. But the fun it trying and rearing these amazing animals. :2thumb:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

jarcat said:


> To breed a Snow/white snow or blizzard *you have to have both parents with double hets.* The babies from our two will be Double hets and then when we get our hands on another double. We will have 1 in 4/8 << Can't remember the numbers chance of producing a Blizzard. The odds are agaisnt us. But the fun it trying and rearing these amazing animals. :2thumb:


Not really, you could use an axanthic het albino, and an albino het axanthic, and produce snows, so a visual carrying the het of the other part, to a visual carrying the other het will still produce snows, the double het route would work just as well yes, but isn't the only way of doing it, as they are both just simple recessive genes. 
So if your male blue was het albino, and you bought an albino that was het axanthic, you could produce visual snows on the first breeding, which is why i asked if they were, but since they aren't yes you'll have to go down the double hets route instead, which will be a long term project getting the babies up to size and breeding them together to get the snow. But good luck with it, the snows and the axanthics are very nice.


----------



## darragh 3.0 (May 19, 2010)

I love iguana I have two beautiful greens but would kill for an albino


----------



## jarcat (Mar 7, 2008)

NBLADE said:


> Not really, you could use an axanthic het albino, and an albino het axanthic, and produce snows, so a visual carrying the het of the other part, to a visual carrying the other het will still produce snows, the double het route would work just as well yes, but isn't the only way of doing it, as they are both just simple recessive genes.
> So if your male blue was het albino, and you bought an albino that was het axanthic, you could produce visual snows on the first breeding, which is why i asked if they were, but since they aren't yes you'll have to go down the double hets route instead, which will be a long term project getting the babies up to size and breeding them together to get the snow. But good luck with it, the snows and the axanthics are very nice.


We got in touch with Tom and asked him about breeding, he explained about the doubles to us :2thumb: But yeah i know the other way would work to, but its the long road for us lol!!


----------

